# Switching to cello?



## Bajmuk

Hey, so I'm in 8th grade and am currently playing viola, which I have been playing since elem school. I've been seriously considering switching to cello, because I've always liked that deeper tone, and recently fallen in love with it completely (kinda cliche, I know). I'm good enough to make it pretty good in high school in viola, but am afraid that if I switch now I'll get stuck being terrible in high school. Should I switch, or not? If so, any recommendations? I'd be willing to put cello first in order to get better.


----------



## Bajmuk

Also, I have pretty small hands, not even big enough to play a 16 inch viola. Will that make it hard to play cello? It's what kind of makes me not like viola (bigger viola=better usually)


----------



## senza sordino

Follow your heart. If you like the cello, you should play the cello. The repetetoire for the cello is more extensive than the viola. (That being said, as far as I know, all the cello pieces have been transcribed for the viola, as it's only an octave higher, no change of key required.). I don't know about the hand size issue. You sound quite young, so you might yet grow. And small women play the viola and play the cello, they manage. More than manage actually. It's all about finding the right fingering that works for you.


----------



## Bajmuk

Thanks, I'm going to try out playing cello, and if it goes well/isn't terrible, I'm going to stick with it. Thank you again!


----------

